# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam

## debd

Recently returned from a just under three week trip, including a day in Singapore.   Sharing this because we, of the "like to plan our own stuff" club, decided to use the services of the Odynovo group for this trip.   They planned a private trip for just the two of us, with our review and input, including hotels, guides, drivers, internal air, some meals, entry fees, etc. 

Very well done.  Our representative was Eric Kong, and he was always available and quick to respond.

----------


## stbartshopper

Not familiar with Odynovo? How did you find out about them?

----------


## debd

> Not familiar with Odynovo? How did you find out about them?



Some friends of ours did a lot of homework, and discovered this highly rated, China based company, used by a lot of Australians and British.   They were very pleased with the two person private tour that Erik organized for them.  They went a little longer, and included Thailand.  Heading there had long been on our "list," but never found the scenario that worked for us.   We followed our friends' lead, and were very pleased.  Other than that it was a little unusual,for us, to be wiring money to China, but it all went well.

odynovotours.com

----------


## stbartshopper

You are brave. I would be afraid to wire money into China to a company I did not know, even if recommended by a friend. Especially after what happened with Thomas Cook Agency. Glad it all worked out.

----------


## debd

> You are brave. I would be afraid to wire money into China to a company I did not know, even if recommended by a friend. Especially after what happened with Thomas Cook Agency. Glad it all worked out.



Well, it was done in pieces.  Also, there are other options,  This happened to be the lowest price means.

----------


## NancySC

An acquaintance booked a trip in Russia with cruise a few years ago, thru a Russian company.  Never ever would have considered doing that, but it all worked out & this couple was satisfied.

----------


## stbartshopper

Glad to hear these positive experiences with ‘un’ or little known travel companies.
We booked a family safari trip to East Africa. The company in upper New York paid our hotels, guide etc. thru the premier and oldest travel agency in Kenya. Midway through our trip, our guide informed us he was no longer being paid and our hotels had records of our reservations but no payments.To make a long story short, we paid ourselves for everything ‘again. Fortunately, the agent in New York reimbursed us. The Kenyan agency suddenly had closed up; declared bankruptcy apparently after a messy divorce of the owners and left all their clients stranded. It was a great trip but we were worried throughout about our situation.

----------


## Vinsen

> Recently returned from a just under three week trip, including a day in Singapore.   Sharing this because we, of the "like to plan our own stuff" club, decided to use the services of the Odynovo group for this trip.   They planned a private trip for just the two of us, with our review and input, including hotels, guides, drivers, internal air, some meals, entry fees, etc. 
> 
> Very well done.  Our representative was Eric Kong, and he was always available and quick to respond.



Hello,
Which insurance have you subscribed for your travel to Singapore ? is it https://www.axa.com.sg/travel-insurance ?

----------

